# Thumbs up for SkyAngel!



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi

I had a suggestion for SkyAngel about a channel they might want to offer as part of their service ........ so I E-mailed SkyAngel.

Well, the very next day I got a response from someone at SkyAngel taking interest in the channel I made mention of in my E-mail.

All I can say is this is pretty good customer service for someone isn't even a customer let alone a dbs subscriber.

SkyAngel is good folk!:hi:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

It is one thing to get a reply via an e-mail (which is nice), but them adding the program or not is what really counts? As we have all learned that it takes very little effort to reply in an e-mail, it takes alot more effort by the company to actually add a channel.

Are you looking at subscribing to DBS as well as SA* (SkyAngel)?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

gcutler ...

I am a cable sub (20 + years)
I'm afraid I can't obtain a clear southerly view so DBS is probably out of the question for me.

However if DBS was possible there is one channel that would have to be offered (that isn't currently) in order for the FAM to convert to DBS.

And that channel is a local catholic channel that I'm suggesting SA take a look at, that's about it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It is better for them to reply back and consider it than to not reply back and not consider it at all. This is a good first step and at least you know there is a chance. Anything is possible.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hectorshelagh2001 _
> *And that channel is a local catholic channel that I'm suggesting SA take a look at, that's about it. *


Which Channel is it. EWTN is on Dish.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *It is better for them to reply back and consider it than to not reply back and not consider it at all. This is a good first step and at least you know there is a chance. Anything is possible. *


You left out Them Replying back, but with no intent of considering it. Thats a possibility as well. A reply does not imply they are considering it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

The "channel" I'm referring to ... if you really must know is called BCTV (Boston Catholic Television).

True it is "local" but every channel must eminate from somewhere ... and if SkyAngel picked them up they may offer more national fare than merely Boston/Massachusetts.

I know my Mom ... and she wouldn't want to give up BCTV on cable for DISH with no BCTV.

Currently on our cable system ATT/ComCast there is ONE channel shared by BCTV and EWTN.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

You should have heard the furor that came up on the SA sites when the other *gasp* catholic channel came on!  FamilyLand is an excellent Marian Catholic channel from central Ohio. It's on Sky Angel now on channel 9717. It is IMHO muuch better than EWTN.

Anyway, I understand wanting to keep your local.

See ya
Tony


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

So you think there is a chance of Two Catholic channels? Or that would be pushing things????


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

To be honest, I'm surprised the ONE Catholic channel is still a part of the service and not a "premium" channel. FamilyLand is still only considered a "free bonus channel" and is not officially a part of the package. For a little while there, the subscribers could request that FamilyLand be blocked from the guide much the same as the adult channels on Dish!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

WOW!
If I understand you right, Tony ... it sounds like there is a touch of anti-catholicism over there or maybe it's just the SA subs, I don't know.

And what's wrong with 2 catholic channels when there are 19 protestant/evangelical channels?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

Just to expand upon my previous post ... is it SkyAngel who "reluctantly" agreed to carry FamilyLand or is it the SA subs who were angry about SA's decision to carry FL?

I can't imagine having a "block" so that protestant families can avoid catholic channels - does it work in reverse?

EWTN deserves to be carried as part of the so-called "secular" package ... afterall they are among the first non-broadcast channels created in the cable age. They are pioneers of 21 years.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hector, SA* sort of acts like a common carrier. SA* uplinks the channels without charge to any Christian Broadcaster that asks to be on the system. Of course the channel has to meet some qualifications before they will put it up. No one that I know of was angry by the carriage of Family Land, nor was SA "reluctant" to carry the channel.
The biggest thing to get a channel knocked off of SA* is by not promoting SA* (just having a link on a web site is enough to promote SA*).

There was a time when one could purchase Family Land all by itself for I think it was $28/yr and not receive the other SA channels.

I have requested several times over the past 3 years that SA* add ETC (The Ecumenical Television Channel) http://www.doy.org/ctny.htm Although it is operated by the Diocese of Youngstown they air programming from EWTN, JTN, Faith & Values, American Disabilities Network, along with their own programs. Currently they are on 18 cable systems with 500,000 households.

Although you don't have a view to the south, depending on your location you might pick up 61.5 My azimuth at 61.5 is 30 degrees East of South and 140 degrees East of the 119 slot.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Hector,

Sky Angel is very happy to bring FamilyLand to its subscribers. The problem is that evangelists generally feel that Catholisism is a pagan, misguided religion and they don't even consider it Christian. They (many evangelists) feel that exhalting the Mother of God, Mary, is intself seriously flawed. Since FamilyLand is not only Catholic, but a Marian, Catholic order, this is a double-whammy for many subscribers. They are the ones that want to shield their kids eyes from the programming.

It escapes many people that Sky Angel is a mission to bring people to Christ and they will spread the Word in any way they can. Southern Baptist, protestant, adventist, evangelical and others are represented in the DBS service as well. They just draw the line at Jehova Witness... The AIN fiasco too care of that!

see ya
Tony


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I would suggest it Hector. You never know. As for guide blocking you can block anything from the guide and you should block what you don't wish to see.

Good luck with the suggestion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

Tony, I'm glad you cleared that up about FamilyLand/S.A. ... 
When I E-mailed S.A. concerning BCTV (Boston Catholic TV) ... the woman admitted she had never heard of it but, she was interested to see if they had a website.

I was pleased by her response!

:hi:


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

Does anyone know how many Subscribers they have?


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

SA* doesn't normally release sub numbers. Two years ago it was 100,000. Today it is probably 250,000. When they reach 1 million they will have probably have a press release.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *Hector,
> 
> Sky Angel is very happy to bring FamilyLand to its subscribers. The problem is that evangelists generally feel that Catholisism is a pagan, misguided religion and they don't even consider it Christian. They (many evangelists) feel that exhalting the Mother of God, Mary, is intself seriously flawed. Since FamilyLand is not only Catholic, but a Marian, Catholic order, this is a double-whammy for many subscribers. They are the ones that want to shield their kids eyes from the programming.
> ...


There are also many Christians who have a problem with the teachings of Benny Hinn, Creflo Dollar, Kenneth Copeland, Marilyn Hickey, and others within the "word of faith" or "pentecostal" movements, yet their ministries are still represented. I am sure there are many who have truly come to faith in Christ within the Catholic church and I have no problem with their viewpoint being represented. I know in whom my faith is and I also know how to change the channel when I disagree with the viewpoint of a particular teacher. IMHO it is no different than changing the channel when something offensive comes on to a secular channel.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

But you know there are many people who disagree with that point of view out there, and they are the ones who never understand the meaning of changing the channel. I've seen posts such as "I don't want that stuff on the same satellite as my stuff..."

A Joke By Emo Philips says it all...
http://brian.carnell.com/articles/2001/12/000019.html

_I was walking across a bridge one day, and I saw a man standing on the edge, about to jump off. 
so I ran over and said "stop! don't do it!" 
"Why shouldn't I?" he said. 
I said, "Well, there's so much to live for!" 
He said, "Like what?" 
I said, "Well...are you religious or atheist?" 
He said, "Religious." 
I said, "Me too! Are you christian or buddhist?" 
He said, "Christian." 
I said, "Me too! Are you catholic or protestant?" 
He said, "Protestant." 
I said, "Me too! Are you episcopalian or baptist?"
He said, "Baptist!" 
I said, "Wow! Me too! Are you baptist church of god or baptist church of the lord?" 
He said, "Baptist church of god!" 
I said, "Me too! Are you original baptist church of god, or are you reformed baptist church of god?" 
He said, "Reformed baptist church of god!" 
I said, "Me too! Are you reformed baptist church of god, reformation of 1879, or reformed baptist church of god, reformation of 1915?" 
He said, "Reformed baptist church of god, reformation of 1915!" 
I said, "Die, heretic scum", and pushed him off._


----------

